# Sexing frogs



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

I have 2 bumblebees but I don't know the sex or even if they are big enough to sex since I haven't heard a calling. 

First frog

























Second frog
























The second frog is blurry

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice photos
Pull up a YouTube video of a leuk calling.
If you have a male that is old enough he will call back.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What are the ages of the frogs? Assuming that they are fully grown, a side-by-side comparison shot of all animals in the same frame would be much more helpful.


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Frogsarefun said:


> Nice photos
> Pull up a YouTube video of a leuk calling.
> If you have a male that is old enough he will call back.


Thanks , so I did that and one of them was shaking really fast . Does that mean something? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Dane said:


> What are the ages of the frogs? Assuming that they are fully grown, a side-by-side comparison shot of all animals in the same frame would be much more helpful.


I don't know but I got them around July they werent so tiny but they gotten bigger i got them from a breeder around my area . 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakkin (Jul 1, 2013)

If you hear a frog calling that will be your most sure sign of a sexed frog. Only the males will call so if you hear calling you know you have at least 1 male. It may take a while but you get eggs after one starts calling then you know you have a pair. The females tend to have more pair shaped bodies but that can be hard to see to the untrained eye. If you have 2 males then when one starts calling the other may call back in competition.


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank everyone, so I figured that the frog shaking is a male he made a light call and the other bumblebee didn't do anything. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

